# Yarn shops in/around Chandler. AZ



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I will be visiting a friend in Chandler, AZ in a month and was wondering if anyone knew of any yarn stores that I must visit. I have a list but if anyone can help with knowledge from personal experience that would be wonderful. I don't think we'll get as far as Jerome but anything in the Chandler/Phoenix area would be nice to know about. Thank you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I lived in that area for many years. It has grown so much since I was there.. I left in 1987 and at that time there was one store that sold yarn.. I think it was called LeeWards.It was off the center square in town. It will be interesting to see what others have to say. I can't remember anywhere at all in Mesa that sold yarn but the Micheals that opened up there in the early 80's was really great! its sad to hear all the bad news about the store now.. I guess growing pains killed it...
Back when I was there we went to the malls (2) of them.. lol probably more now.. I think the idea of LYS's are fairly new although there have been some specialty wool shops for a little longer... 
Jerome use to be an amazing place to walk around. The ruins were pretty bad when I was in school.. but I remember the candy shop... lol penny candy for just a penny... if you do get a chance to see that part of the country this would be the time of year to do it... have fun and enjoy your vacation..


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

My son just recently moved to Chandler, I miss him greatly. He would not know where any yarn stores are, he probably knows where a lot of Asian food restaurants are though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=2754

I just found this list.. I don't know why its not easier to find, I looked for it last week but luck is on your side because I found it this morning... There is even a shop in Jerome.. see I told you it probably has changed a bit...


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a link to the yellow page. Have fun shopping.

http://www.yellowpages.com/chandler-az/yarn-store


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Mnknit said:


> Here is a link to the yellow page. Have fun shopping.
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com/chandler-az/yarn-store


I looked through this just for kicks and found lots of stores in Gilbert.. When I lived in Mesa many years back Gilbert had one main street with very little shopping.. Actually we went through there about 16 years ago and it hadn't changed all that much but boy has it ever grown since then...


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I live in Gilbert which is next door to Chandler. The closest store would be the Fiber Factory in downtown Mesa. Really nice and helpful people. The next closest would be Knit Happens in the southern part of Scottsdale. Lots of nice yarn and i am planning on going there this morning.If you go further north off of the 101 is Jessica Knits. Really cute shop. Keep going further and there is a store called Bonnie's Yarn Crafts in Carefree. One of my favorites. It is about a 45 minute drive but the drive itself is beautiful. Happy shopping!


----------



## carolynproulx (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in Chandler as we speak and have been enjoying visiting the local yarn shops. Tempe is right next to Chandler and the Tempe Yarn and Fibre is a fun place to go....many knit afternoons as well. Scottsdale has Knit Happens...lots to choose from and a drop-in as well. I also went out to Bonnie's in Carefree....a lovely drive and worth that drive. Great yarn shop.
There was one in Sedona...lovely people but not much stock. Jerome has a sign on the door "open 12ish to 4ish Most Days" . Naturally was closed the day we took the "treacherous" (I'm afraid of heights) drive.
On Ravelry, there is a group "Arizona Knitters" I got a lot of my info from them. Just thought you might like the first hand comments. Enjoy!


----------



## Nannanna (Jun 16, 2011)

Just returned from the Phoenix area and "in-business" yarn shops were hard to find. Just be sure to call for validation of existence before heading out on your LYS trip.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Nannanna said:


> Just returned from the Phoenix area and "in-business" yarn shops were hard to find. Just be sure to call for validation of existence before heading out on your LYS trip.


Oh no! It's that way in so much of the country. Webs is my new LYS (yarn.com). It's a 2 hr drive for me, so I don't go that often. 
They have a huge inventory, great discounts, and even better customer service. I shop there on line all the time.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

qod said:


> I don't think we'll get as far as Jerome but anything in the Chandler/Phoenix area would be nice to know about. Thank you!


 The last time I visited Jerome (1971) there was NOTHING in Jerome but ghosts! And now they have a yarn shop!!! What's next?!?! A WalMart?!?!?!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

We live in NH, but my husband's company is actually in Chandler. I'll have to ask him!


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

I live in Mesa, AZ. The Fiber Factory in downtown Mesa is very good and the staff are so willing to help you with whatever you need. A friend likes Tempe Yarn and Fiber better. I've never been, but I have been in the yarn shop in Scottsdale. VERY nice. Lots to choose from. When you get to Chandler, if your friend has a computer, just google. You can get directions, too. Also, Jerome's yarn shop is fun (if you get there).


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

If you don't mind the drive the Betty's Yarn Shop in Casa Grande is good.


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

francraft said:


> If you don't mind the drive the Betty's Yarn Shop in Casa Grande is good.


Thanks! I'm going to check that out


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your great suggestions. It sounds like I have a lot to choose from. I'm excited!


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

The shop is on Florence Blvd. If you come to Casa Grande off Hyw 10 it wii be on the other end of town on the left side


----------



## naxbird (Jul 22, 2011)

You really should go to Tempe Yarn & Fiber in Tempe, AZ. Halfway between McClintock Rd. and Rural Rd. on University. It's closer to Chandler than Mesa is. A wonderful store with friendly staff and people. I go there two times a week just to sit and knit.
Linda


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

The Dragon Fly yarn shop in Surprise is now closed.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

qod said:


> I will be visiting a friend in Chandler, AZ in a month and was wondering if anyone knew of any yarn stores that I must visit. I have a list but if anyone can help with knowledge from personal experience that would be wonderful. I don't think we'll get as far as Jerome but anything in the Chandler/Phoenix area would be nice to know about. Thank you!


south of Phonex is a store called Temple Yarn & Fiber people very frindly. 
In Sedona go to Sedona knit Wits. It is small store with lovely yarn. Owner is delightful.. Sedona is aboaut 45 minutes south of Jerome.

In Jerome there is a yarn store but I can not remember the name but it has very nice people. The view from Jerome is lovely. 
Happy knitting Linda


----------

